# Study: Listening to music eases pain for many



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

According to this article, listening to music can help alleviate pain, with pop music coming in slightly above classical music.

http://www.france24.com/en/20131024-listening-music-eases-pain-many-survey

Personally, when I'm in pain, I don't listen to music. How about you?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Depending on the piece of music, it can even be a pain amnesiac. I remember an incident a few months ago where I was feeling down about something (I forgot what it was, hence my story), but I started listening to some up-beat Arensky and Glazunov, and it made me so happy that I took a moment to ponder what was I actually sad about in the first place? I completely forgot, and it was brooding thoughts I only had like 3-4 minutes before! I was intrigued with how much influence the music had on my emotionality. It's as if the bad thoughts never existed...

If only more pieces actually did that for me, only a handful of _truly _mood-enhancing pieces are out there for me.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> According to this article, listening to music can help alleviate pain, with pop music coming in slightly above classical music.


obviously pop music is more relaxing!

I figure it alleviates pain in the sense that it focuses your attention on something else (more pleasant).


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Heh listen to Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony. That'll surely alleviate pain!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, music is like a person you are talking to. You are not talking but you can recognize the things you are feeling in the music itself, or just enjoy it for the sake of it. Either by distraction or recognition, music takes pain away.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Never tried it, but if I can manage it, next time I'll listen to lute music. The lute talks to me, in a way beyond language.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

When I (rarely) experience pain (malaise, headache, fever...), I definitely cannot listen to pop music. The pounding beat and incessant singing drives me to nausea and vomiting and increases the severity of the illness. I listen to classical music, at very low volume, or, if I feel really bad, then to nothing at all. Classical music is also a good balm for general listlessness, insomnia, restlessness, etc. Pop is generally irritating when I am not feeling my usual 100% greatness.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think doing anything you enjoy can decrease pain if its not too intense (the doing or the pain either one). Certainly doing stuff I don't enjoy increases the perception of pain, even when I'm not in pain. Did we need a study to figure this out?


----------

